# Where in the world are the hottest snowboarding bunnies?



## snowwarrior (Jan 17, 2012)

Just wondering from your experience at resorts from around the globe in any state or country, where do you think are the hottest snowboarding chicks?

Also, who are the hottest pro snowboard females? 

In general, female athletes can kind of be "butch" (in general), but snowboard chicks are athletic and attractive for the most part.

Peace.


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

A thread about GAY snowboarders? A thread about the hottest women snowboarders? A thread about lingo to use? Jeez, you just can't get enough. But here is a video for you...

Bikini Snowboarding - YouTube


----------



## snowwarrior (Jan 17, 2012)

nice....looks like in Europe somewhere. bikinis should be mandatory for ladies...hehe


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Chicks in mountain towns are not hot they're fucking Gnargoyles, Tundra Wookies, and War Pigs. Go to the beach.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

NSFW and surprised it was not posted over the bikini video.









But listen to BA. The snow is for riding, the beach is for picking up chicks wearing very little clothing.


----------



## snowwarrior (Jan 17, 2012)

nice vid.

got it. snow = ride and beach = babes


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Lmfao, gnargoyles, that's fucking great.... Right up there with snow carnies

There are tons of hot vacationers rolling through here though.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Even if you do catch a hot snow chick just think about all of the layers you have to remove from her before you can get down to bidnessss. I personally have a hard enough time just trying to take a piss in all of my gear. Getting my dick through all of those layers is like watching the opening scene of Get Smart.


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

the hot ones are always tourist.

One of my home hills is in a big college town, there's a few hot ones there. 

hottest pro girl...... Silje Norendal


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Wolf!

Snowboarding chicks scare me, they are just very odd... Usually look beat to hell too.

The only snowboarding girls you'll want to be with, are tourists who are riding for their first time.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ This is so true. So many busted ass Betties in Breck and people wonder why I don't go to the bar all winter.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

OP ru 14 years old? The hottest snow bunnies are either in the lodge by the fire or ripping up the hill gettin all stanky. Most hot looking bunnies by definition actually FAIL at riding. And if the said hot bunny is shredding they probably don't look hot with matted hair, no make up, sweaty, baggy pants and goggle inprinted smashed up face.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

That's what the hot tub is for wrath.... Some if the chicks I work with in town are hot, make great money and mostly single..... They have the opposite problem we do, bunch of decent looking guys around that are a bunch of fn losers. The odds are good but the goods are odd is the general rule..... I can think of 6 prime chicks to hook up with if I wasn't married to one already....


----------



## Lowlyffe (Jun 8, 2011)

Bear mountain, CA and Mtn High. Best mountainsfor hotties. Period. Its the hub for both Los Angeles and San Diego. Lots of model, actresses and wanna bes.


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> ^ This is so true. So many busted ass Betties in Breck and people wonder why I don't go to the bar all winter.


Thats what booze is for!


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Sorry, but I'd take a semi-hot girl who can shred over lodge-bunnys anyday. Nothing more ridiculous than girls who go snowboarding/skiing to be "cool" and show off expensive costumes. I guess I'm just anti Barbie.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> Sorry, but I'd take a semi-hot girl who can shred over lodge-bunnys anyday. Nothing more ridiculous than girls who go snowboarding/skiing to be "cool" and show off expensive costumes. I guess I'm just anti Barbie.


Concur on that, but I'd prefer snowboarding over hanging out with a girl if it came down to it. I can look for girls 365 days of the year. I can snowboard at legit places for maybe two weeks. 

Also, OP is not helping this situation with that attitude... most of them are probably hiding all their features to stay away from you,


----------



## D1CKER1 (Dec 27, 2010)

Lowlyffe said:


> Bear mountain, CA and Mtn High. Best mountainsfor hotties. Period. Its the hub for both Los Angeles and San Diego. Lots of model, actresses and wanna bes.



No love for summit?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Chicks in mountain towns are not hot they're fucking Gnargoyles, Tundra Wookies, and War Pigs. Go to the beach.


Thank you for my new sig BA. Much appreciated.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Haha gnargoyles is hilarious. 

Victoria Jealouse always looked like a hot pro... that was when I was 15 though. She's probably like 40 now... cougar?


----------



## Boomer (Oct 25, 2011)

Well I'm a girl, but no one else thinks Silje Norendal is pretty?


----------



## Boomer (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh wow I'm on my phone and that picture turned out way huge sorry!


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Chicks in mountain towns are not hot they're fucking Gnargoyles, Tundra Wookies, and War Pigs. Go to the beach.


^^ This. I don't know how many times I've met a girl on the hill, only to have her take off the hat, goggles and jacket to reveal something that should be hibernating in a cave on the backside...

Yeah, I think I just felt my karma points drop into the negative...


----------



## Boomer (Oct 25, 2011)

Hahaha that's so sad and mean! Maybe she just needed a nice haircut or something...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

turbospartan said:


> Haha gnargoyles is hilarious.
> 
> Victoria Jealouse always looked like a hot pro... that was when I was 15 though. She's probably like 40 now... cougar?


Geezer here, Victoria she be like a spring chicken. I've met and seen quite a few pros on the hill (Victoria, Natasha, Gretchen, Kelly, Spencer and etc.) and they're just regular folks most are fairly amicable; just hanging and riding...but its pretty chill and no big thing to see pros here.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

We have a bunch of haters up in here. :laugh: From a purely aesthetic standpoint, I personally think that snowboarder girls can be hot as long as they have a cute face and are height and weight proportional. Homely chicks that don't wear makeup obviously don't fit into that category. There isn't an over abundance of hot boarder girls at Breck but then again, they ain't all bad either. The guy to hot chick ratio sucks but there are definitely some out there.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

AcroPhile said:


> We have a bunch of haters up in here. :laugh: From a purely aesthetic standpoint, I personally think that snowboarder girls can be hot as long as they have a cute face and are height and weight proportional. Homely chicks that don't wear makeup obviously don't fit into that category. There isn't an over abundance of hot boarder girls at Breck but then again, they ain't all bad either. The guy to hot chick ratio sucks but there are definitely some out there.


I live in Breck I know what girls are here or not. Three places to find cute chicks. 1. Frozen food aisle at city market 2. Wait till spring when all the gnargoyles and snow carnies leave then the cuties come out for the summer. 3. Go to Denver. That is all

Also Silje is only remotely cute in person. Her face/head to body is really weird to look at. Kelly Clark also has a penis in case anyone was wondering. 

GNARGOYLES NOW AND FOREVER!


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

Smokehaus said:


> Even if you do catch a hot snow chick just think about all of the layers you have to remove from her before you can get down to bidnessss. I personally have a hard enough time just trying to take a piss in all of my gear. Getting my dick through all of those layers is like watching the opening scene of Get Smart.


This happened last weekend. Met her Sunday at the bar, saw her onthe hill monday. I was leaving monday so we went back to her room at lunch time. It was awkward going from clothed to unclothed, but since we knew what we were in for, after a little kissing we said f' it lets strop everything and get down to business

This is in the room


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

Hmmm, I would have to say that the same things hold true for the dudes out there. I've definitely seen a fair amount of nasty, dirty, patchouli doused yetis out there...


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

forestfalcon said:


> Hmmm, I would have to say that the same things hold true for the dudes out there. I've definitely seen a fair amount of nasty, dirty, patchouli doused yetis out there...


This is true. A friend of mine wintered over in Wanaka, South Island NZ. He said that all you had to do to get female companionship there was to "not be a dick" and they were falling all over him offering up the cat. Turns out there were so many hardcores and douches and brahs there, that the girls were just looking for a reasonable dude.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

snowwarrior said:


> where do you think are the hottest snowboarding chicks?


We're here on this forum, of course 

Hahaha :cheeky4:


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

fattrav said:


> This is true. A friend of mine wintered over in Wanaka, South Island NZ. He said that all you had to do to get female companionship there was to "not be a dick" and they were falling all over him offering up the cat. Turns out there were so many hardcores and douches and brahs there, that the girls were just looking for a reasonable dude.


Shocking, really, that girls just want to meet someone who isn't a douche. It's the same here, or anywhere really.


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

EatRideSleep said:


> We're here on this forum, of course
> 
> Hahaha :cheeky4:


:thumbsup: I was thinking the same thing! The consensus here seems to be that even if we aren't one of the aforementioned "gnargoyles" that somehow we'd be interested in a sweaty, layered, hair matted, douchebag anyway...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Congratulations you fucked a war pig!


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

forestfalcon said:


> Shocking, really, that girls just want to meet someone who isn't a douche. It's the same here, or anywhere really.


BS, chicks LOVE douche bags and assholes.


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

C.B. said:


> BS, chicks LOVE douche bags and assholes.


No, they say they do, but then they cry to their friends saying "he's such an asshole!"


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

forestfalcon said:


> even if we aren't one of the aforementioned "gnargoyles" that somehow we'd be interested in a sweaty, layered, hair matted, douchebag anyway...


Well, ch'a...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

C.B. said:


> BS, chicks LOVE douche bags and assholes.





forestfalcon said:


> No, they say they do, but then they cry to their friends saying "he's such an asshole!"


And yet they remain with him. Out of the 10 dateable local girls in Breck 9 of them date douche bags and won't leave them so don't drop that card.

I prefer to just laugh and point out that all mountain towns are full of Gnargoyles, Warpigs, and Tunrawookies. Sometimes you find the ever elusive Wookamammoth too.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

silje norendal


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> *And yet they remain with him.* Out of the 10 dateable local girls in Breck 9 of them *date douche bags and won't leave them* so don't drop that card.


That is true of many chicks...



BurtonAvenger said:


> I prefer to just laugh and point out that all mountain towns are full of Gnargoyles, Warpigs, and Tunrawookies. Sometimes you find the ever elusive *Wookamammoth* too.


I think I know the definitions of the others, but I'm not familiar with the "elusive Wookamammoth." Do I even want to know? Haha.

PS - Loved the "gnargoyles" post from earlier. Hilarious.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Ever seem a Wooly Mammoth? Ever seen Chewbacca? Yeah put those two together and you get one hairy she beast.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Ever seem a Wooly Mammoth? Ever seen Chewbacca? Yeah put those two together and you get one hairy she beast.


Ah, thanks. Yikes. Good thing they're elusive.


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Well, ch'a...


Aw, don't be so sensitive, I OBVIOUSLY wasn't talking about you. 



BurtonAvenger said:


> I prefer to just laugh and point out that all mountain towns are full of Gnargoyles, Warpigs, and Tunrawookies. Sometimes you find the ever elusive Wookamammoth too.



I guess I've never been anywhere that describes the numerous hairy bestial females that you seem to come into contact with...


----------



## Boomer (Oct 25, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> And yet they remain with him. Out of the 10 dateable local girls in Breck 9 of them date douche bags and won't leave them so don't drop that card.
> 
> 
> > Either he's nice to us only so we think we are special or we think we can change him, and when we realize we can't, we for some reason think if we keep trying we can eventually... and the cycle goes on!


----------



## sketcharoo (Jan 22, 2012)

forestfalcon said:


> :thumbsup: I was thinking the same thing! The consensus here seems to be that even if we aren't one of the aforementioned "gnargoyles" that somehow we'd be interested in a sweaty, layered, hair matted, douchebag anyway...


AGREED. They would be more likely to hook up with Snookie or whatever her jersey shore skank friend is than a non-gnargoyle shredding chick.


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

sketcharoo said:


> AGREED. They would be more likely to hook up with Snookie or whatever her jersey shore skank friend is than a non-gnargoyle shredding chick.



Yuck. How either of those get someone is beyond me... when a girl calls herself a meatball, how could you expect anything more from that? :dunno:


----------



## sketcharoo (Jan 22, 2012)

forestfalcon said:


> Yuck. How either of those get someone is beyond me... when a girl calls herself a meatball, how could you expect anything more from that? :dunno:


Your guess is as good as mine..


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Boomer said:


> Either he's nice to us only so we think we are special or we think we can change him, and when we realize we can't, we for some reason think if we keep trying we can eventually... and the cycle goes on!


Is that how that works? As a "nice guy" I'm completely baffled by the opposite sex's attraction to abusive douschebags. I try to find a logical conclusion as to why - and I think that's the inherent problem.


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

HoboMaster said:


> Is that how that works? As a "nice guy" I'm completely baffled by the opposite sex's attraction to abusive douschebags. I try to find a logical conclusion as to why - and I think that's the inherent problem.


Eh, I'm baffled by it too. I'm annoyed by douchebaggery. People only treat you how you let them. Keep being a nice guy, you'll land someone less dramatic that way.


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

sketcharoo said:


> AGREED. They would be more likely to hook up with Snookie or whatever her jersey shore skank friend is than a non-gnargoyle shredding chick.


If you referring to J-Wow....... I'd hit that


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

C.B. said:


> If you referring to J-Wow....... I'd hit that


I think she's referring to Deena, the lesser known troll


----------



## Boomer (Oct 25, 2011)

forestfalcon said:


> Eh, I'm baffled by it too. I'm annoyed by douchebaggery. People only treat you how you let them. Keep being a nice guy, you'll land someone less dramatic that way.


That's exactly it, too. Those girls aren't probably that great either. Keep being a nice guy and one day you'll find the perfect girl for you, whether she snowboards or not


----------



## sketcharoo (Jan 22, 2012)

forestfalcon said:


> I think she's referring to Deena, the lesser known troll


Definitely referring to Deena.. Perfect example of an east coast gnargoyle.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

forestfalcon said:


> Aw, don't be so sensitive, I OBVIOUSLY wasn't talking about you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You live in CO you very well could be the aforementioned Wookamammoth the powers of the internet hide them.

For the record Deena is a fucking War Pig as is Snookie. Get your facts straight before you blaspheme the sacred Gnargoyle.


----------



## SatanRidesAlone (Jan 19, 2012)

bassholic said:


> This happened last weekend. Met her Sunday at the bar, saw her onthe hill monday. I was leaving monday so we went back to her room at lunch time. It was awkward going from clothed to unclothed, but since we knew what we were in for, after a little kissing we said f' it lets strop everything and get down to business
> 
> This is in the room


awww playa wuuuuuuuuuuuut


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Congratulations you fucked a war pig!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Wookamammoth





Snowolf said:


> the great Alaskan Wooly Momo!


Imagine doing the chow on that....


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Kelly Clark also has a penis in case anyone was wondering.


Seriously. She's just head and shoulders above the rest of the women. She rides like man. Everyone wants to push Bleiler because she's actually feminine and a downright cutie, but in terms of riding, Clark is just killing the rest of the field. Unfortunately for the marketing team, you'd have to be awfully drunk AND awfully desperate to even give it a thought.


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You live in CO you very well could be the aforementioned Wookamammoth the powers of the internet hide them.


This could be true of you also...

I wasn't aware that Colorado had such a high propensity for hairy, beast-like females. If there were some kind of scale, I would fall on the other end of this "wookamammoth" that you refer to.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

BA looks like a reg dude, there are plent of pictures of him floating around the webz, he is semi famous


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> Seriously. She's just head and shoulders above the rest of the women. She rides like man. Everyone wants to push Bleiler because she's actually feminine and a downright cutie, but in terms of riding, Clark is just killing the rest of the field. Unfortunately for the marketing team, you'd have to be awfully drunk AND awfully desperate to even give it a thought.


Ever notice when they put Kelly on the Podium she doesn't take her helmet or goggles off? Yeah that's her marketing teams strategy to not scare people. 



forestfalcon said:


> This could be true of you also...
> 
> I wasn't aware that Colorado had such a high propensity for hairy, beast-like females. If there were some kind of scale, I would fall on the other end of this "wookamammoth" that you refer to.


The Internet can claim many things without pics. More importantly how do you rate on the Summit 6 scale.


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The Internet can claim many things without pics. More importantly how do you rate on the Summit 6 scale.


What is that? 

Show me yours and I'll show you mine... pic that is...


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Yikes!  
I don't think I could ever drink enough alcohol to wanna hit that.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

AcroPhile said:


> I don't think I could ever drink enough alcohol to wanna hit that.


The good thing about alcohol is it kind of has a built in safety mechanism. If you get drunk enough to make truly awful sexual decisions, there's a good chance you'll be too drunk for your dick to work anyway. :laugh:


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Chicks in mountain towns are not hot they're fucking Gnargoyles, Tundra Wookies, and War Pigs. Go to the beach.


LOL holy shit I just spit my coffee all over my fucking desk and keyboard

This is what I did, as long as she doesn't weight 400lbs or have a 3rd arm growing out of her face find a cool(and more importantly loyal) chick who loves you(for who you are not your clothes or the car you drive), the snow, cold and mountains more than drinking PBR's and make her your partner(look it up) THEN bring her to the mountains.

Uber hot chicks that know their hot normally suck as actual people , 95% of them can kiss my ass and drowned in their own puke as far as I'm concerned.

Good luck

PS..Hockey\soccer chicks rule nothing like having a chick who's strong\tough enough to save your life in the backcountry or back you up in a bar fight ;-)


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> LOL holy shit I just spit my coffee all over my fucking desk and keyboard
> 
> This is what I did, as long as she doesn't weight 400lbs or have a 3rd arm growing out of her face find *a cool(and more importantly loyal) chick who loves you(for who you are not your clothes or the car you drive), the snow, cold and mountains more than drinking PBR's* and make her your partner(look it up) THEN bring her to the mountains.
> 
> ...


There are hot ones who snowboard and fit this profile already, so don't lose hope (not you, since you already found one:thumbsup. They might be rare, but I've met a few (seemingly) cool and cute chicks on the hill. Whether they know they're hot or not I do not know, but they didn't suck as people, far as I could tell. I'm a chick so perhaps my take (on them) is a bit different.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

hikeswithdogs said:


> LOL holy shit I just spit my coffee all over my fucking desk and keyboard
> 
> This is what I did, as long as she doesn't weight 400lbs or have a 3rd arm growing out of her face find a cool(and more importantly loyal) chick who loves you(for who you are not your clothes or the car you drive), the snow, cold and mountains more than drinking PBR's and make her your partner(look it up) THEN bring her to the mountains.
> 
> ...


This is exactly how I feel, :thumbsup:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Best is a hot chick that shreds or rips, can back you up in a bar fight and is chill to hang.

2nd is a hot chick that hates the snow but understands your passion and lets you go and has a cold beer and dinner waiting for you when you get home.

Worst is a hot chick that go to the hill, can't shred, complains and is color coordinated.

To get a hot shredder/ripper chick...is give her shit but not a mean douchebagish...while being nice but dis-interested manner. She'll be confused but intrigued. Then its up to you to determine if she is worth the baggage...and the baggage does sag with age.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> There are hot ones who snowboard and fit this profile already, so don't lose hope (not you, since you already found one:thumbsup. They might be rare, but I've met a few (seemingly) cool and cute chicks on the hill. Whether they know they're hot or not I do not know, but they didn't suck as people, far as I could tell. I'm a chick so perhaps my take (on them) is a bit different.


Oh yea I missed "loves to snowboard" I met my girl at our local hill back in Minnesota then we moved to Utah together , she not as "core" as me but she's not afraid to hike a little bit(we already rode Gaurdsman pass this year) , ride off the groomed runs and wants to get all her avy training and come with me into the back\sidecountry. She also backpacks and loves my dogs to me that shit is way more important than any amount of fancy clothes hair makeup any of that "hotchick" bullshit that doesn't mean anything to me.


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

hikeswithdogs said:


> LOL holy shit I just spit my coffee all over my fucking desk and keyboard
> 
> This is what I did, as long as she doesn't weight 400lbs or have a 3rd arm growing out of her face find a cool(and more importantly loyal) chick who loves you(for who you are not your clothes or the car you drive), the snow, cold and mountains more than drinking PBR's and make her your partner(look it up) THEN bring her to the mountains.
> 
> ...


I guess I'm in this camp then. My husband has ridden for like 15 years, and he's the one that introduced me to it. I'm not a soccer or hockey chick, but being a falconer has it's advantages...you gotta be at least a little tough to mess with (sometimes) aggressive raptors, plus, you know your way around any knife, and it intimidates people when they see your excitement about how fast you can field dress an animal.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

forestfalcon said:


> I guess I'm in this camp then. My husband has ridden for like 15 years, and he's the one that introduced me to it. I'm not a soccer or hockey chick, but being a falconer has it's advantages...you gotta be at least a little tough to mess with (sometimes) aggressive raptors, plus, you know your way around any knife, and it intimidates people when they see your excitement about how fast you can field dress an animal.


maybe a tundra wookie?


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> maybe a tundra wookie?



Who me? Hardly...


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

forestfalcon said:


> I guess I'm in this camp then. My husband has ridden for like 15 years, and he's the one that introduced me to it. I'm not a soccer or hockey chick, but being a falconer has it's advantages...you gotta be at least a little tough to mess with (sometimes) aggressive raptors, plus, you know your way around any knife, and it intimidates people when they see your excitement about how fast you can field dress an animal.



right on sister :thumbsup: we need more gals like you in this world


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

hikeswithdogs said:


> right on sister :thumbsup: we need more gals like you in this world



Isn't that nice. Thanks! I agree! Get it done...if you can look cute doing it...bonus!


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Oh yea I missed "loves to snowboard" I met my girl at our local hill back in Minnesota then we moved to Utah together , she not as "core" as me but she's not afraid to hike a little bit(we already rode Gaurdsman pass this year) , ride off the groomed runs and wants to get all her avy training and come with me into the back\sidecountry. She also backpacks and loves my dogs to me that shit is way more important than any amount of fancy clothes hair makeup any of that "hotchick" bullshit that doesn't mean anything to me.


She sounds awesome and like my kind of chick (to be friends with). Jealous...I would LOVE to do back/sidecountry! Sadly I live on the east coast and the land o' parks, so that won't be possible for me in the foreseeable future. My best shot for anything off groomers is the glades at Jay Peak.



forestfalcon said:


> I guess I'm in this camp then. My husband has ridden for like 15 years, and he's the one that introduced me to it. I'm not a soccer or hockey chick, but being a falconer has it's advantages...you gotta be at least a little tough to mess with (sometimes) aggressive raptors, plus, *you know your way around any knife, and it intimidates people* when they see your excitement about how fast you can field dress an animal.


Ha, I'm a Spyderco chick myself and it still amuses me whenever I pull out the Delica I always carry and a guy friend freaks out and jumps back haha...when all I pulled it for was to open a package, for example. 



forestfalcon said:


> Isn't that nice. Thanks! I agree! *Get it done...if you can look cute doing it...bonus!*


I subscribe to this :thumbsup:


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

forestfalcon said:


> Isn't that nice. Thanks! I agree! Get it done...if you can look cute doing it...bonus!


I'm sure at 34 I'm older than most guys on this forum but they'll eventually figure out it's way cooler to have a girlfriend who can hike 15 miles day with you through snow and rain, bag +10,000ft peaks, start a fire, filter water, hang the bear bag, secure the canoe all while doing her share at home to contribute to paying the bills and take care of shit around the house.

Anybody can get pictures of you together drunk in vegas or sitting on the beach in mexico, I more interested in pics of us together ontop of a mountain peak, sitting around a bonfire next to a remote river 35+ miles from the nearest paved road or swimming in a waterfall by ourselves because it took 2 days of backpacking to get there.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I agree hikeswithdogs, I'm 35, been married 12 years. It's awesome to enjoy a days hike with your woman/partner.... Come to camp and you both do whatever gots to be done to set up camp. We usually spend a couple of weeks hiking and camping every summer. We also both snowboard, I'm too fast for her but she cruises and has her fun on the slopes too.


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

hikeswithdogs said:


> I'm sure at 34 I'm older than most guys on this forum but they'll eventually figure out it's way cooler to have a girlfriend who can hike 15 miles day with you through snow and rain, bag +10,000ft peaks, start a fire, filter water, hang the bear bag, secure the canoe all while doing her share at home to contribute to paying the bills and take care of shit around the house.
> 
> Anybody can get pictures of you together drunk in vegas or sitting on the beach in mexico, I more interested in pics of us together ontop of a mountain peak, sitting around a bonfire next to a remote river 35+ miles from the nearest paved road or swimming in a waterfall by ourselves because it took 2 days of backpacking to get there.



Well put! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> I'm sure at 34 I'm older than most guys on this forum but they'll eventually figure out it's way cooler to have a girlfriend who can hike 15 miles day with you through snow and rain, bag +10,000ft peaks, start a fire, filter water, hang the bear bag, secure the canoe all while doing her share at home to contribute to paying the bills and take care of shit around the house.
> 
> Anybody can get pictures of you together drunk in vegas or sitting on the beach in mexico, I more interested in pics of us together ontop of a mountain peak, sitting around a bonfire next to a remote river 35+ miles from the nearest paved road or swimming in a waterfall by ourselves because it took 2 days of backpacking to get there.


The same can be said in reverse. Nothing like a guy who can do all the above (while enjoying every minute of it), too. :thumbsup:


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

AcroPhile said:


> Yikes!
> I don't think I could ever drink enough alcohol to wanna hit that.


This chick rides and as a matter of fact we should be hitting the slopes tomorrow for some night skiing. I'm happy with her attractiveness


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

^^^^

Very cute. Wear it out.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

And as far as tundra wookies, gnargoyles and the like... hell with it, fuck them too.

Take it from someone who is married and been in a committed relationship for 10 years now. Once you're in a committed relationship, the only pieces of ass that you'll regret are the ones you passed on when you were still single.


----------



## ithrowplastic (Jan 10, 2011)

And she is in front of one of my favorite spots to grab a brew.



bassholic said:


> This chick rides and as a matter of fact we should be hitting the slopes tomorrow for some night skiing. I'm happy with her attractiveness


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> And as far as tundra wookies, gnargoyles and the like... hell with it, fuck them too.
> 
> Take it from someone who is married and been in a committed relationship for 10 years now. Once you're in a committed relationship, the only pieces of ass that you'll regret are the ones you passed on when you were still single.


That's for sure, not to mention the ones you currently pass up cause you are in the relationship... Just go home and tear that ass twice as hard to make up for the loss


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No no no you never have sex with Warpigs, Gnargoyles, Tundra Wookies, or Wookamammoths. It builds up their hopes that they are a hot chick in a resort town and then they go out actively trying to bro rape guys. Not to mention the whole STD thing it's like the year Keystone had the herpes outbreak in staff housing. One fucking Warpig and suddenly 300 people had it.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Not to mention the whole STD thing it's like the year Keystone had the herpes outbreak in staff housing. One fucking Warpig and suddenly 300 people had it.


Herpes is not an outbreak, something more like a epidemic...pandemic...plague


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

In his verbiage it would be an outbreak. Epidemic is a little larger scale covering much more area, pandemic is transcontinental possibly global


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No no no you never have sex with Warpigs, Gnargoyles, Tundra Wookies, or Wookamammoths. It builds up their hopes that they are a hot chick in a resort town and then they go out actively trying to bro rape guys. Not to mention the whole STD thing it's like the year Keystone had the herpes outbreak in staff housing. One fucking Warpig and suddenly 300 people had it.


everything is possible with correct preparation


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> everything is possible with correct preparation


Wow. that's sexy.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Man I'm saving that suit for 12/21/12 I don't want to waste it on some skunk pussy.


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Man I'm saving that suit for 12/21/12 I don't want to waste it on some skunk pussy.


You might have to if the world ends, and only you and some gnargoyle skank-wookie survive. Karma...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

forestfalcon said:


> Wow. that's sexy.


Oh, you know this. Especially after you cut a hole in it and stick your pecker out and twirl it around like a helicopter. Irresistable sex appeal.


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Oh, you know this. Especially after you cut a hole in it and stick your pecker out and twirl it around like a helicopter. Irresistable sex appeal.


2 things: 1) that would defeat the purpose of the suit, just go bareback... 2) there has never, ever been a female that has found the flaccid dick helicopter move sexy. EVER. Every guy does it, and none of us know why.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

forestfalcon said:


> 2 things: 1) that would defeat the purpose of the suit, just go bareback... 2) *there has never, ever been a female that has found the flaccid dick helicopter move sexy. EVER. Every guy does it, and none of us know why.*


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The helicopter across the face is what they really like


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm a fan of the cock slap in the eye then while they're blinded turn them into the human bowling ball thumb in the butt two in the pink.


----------



## Nette (Nov 4, 2011)

C.B. said:


> BS, chicks LOVE douche bags and assholes.


False!
All the nice guys are already token or just not interested in me hahaha.


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

Nette said:


> False!
> All the nice guys are already token or just not interested in me hahaha.


No, they're out there...just need to grow up a little and stop saying stupid shit. They're out there, don't give up!


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

^ I like an older woman who has her looks because she's been through hell already. This past weekend i was chatting it up with a 35 yr old and a 40 yr old. Both very attractive. 35 said no go b/c i was blowing through like the wind(not local), 40 yr old said she was prob double my age.... In the future i would have been happy to have these ladies as my partner assuming the entire package was good.

To the men saying having a partner who likes the same things as you do is great and I know that. I HAD one just like that, but i wasn't am not ready to settle down....


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> This!
> 
> I am an old geezer (46) and been married to my wife for 19 years. She grew up in northern Wisconsin and hates snow with a passion. She is totally supportive of my addiction and I come home to a cold beer and her world famous hot chili and cornbread which is the bomb after a cold day playing in the snow. We camp together, white water raft together and she is full partner in every way and is very good with a gun.
> 
> One thing to remember for you younger dudes, none of us maintain our looks. A hot girl is going to grow old and put on some weight and get some wrinkles. Lets face it, we are`nt much to look at as wrinklies either. You have got to have some deeper connections than just a hot bod. Fuck like bunnies with these chicks to be sure, but don't base a relationship on being fuck buddies. For an actual partner, look a lot deeper and don't obsess about looks. Tundrawookies need love too. I think I draw the line at Gnargoyles though because the Gnargoyle usually has a personality to match.


Great response! I've known my husband since we were kids living next door to each other... that's not to say that we didn't foray for awhile before meeting back up again... I'm 30, he's 29 (yea, older woman...) but we still make the effort to look good for each other. We are interested in the same things, but we also have our own interests. It's much more than a "hot bod", although, that's just a bonus. As snowolf said, get it in while you're young, but keep it in your head that you won't be 20 forever.

For the record, I still don't really understand the definition of a tundrawookie, gnargoyle, etc... I just don't think that I've run into anyone that fits these descriptions.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

forestfalcon said:


> For the record, I still don't really understand the definition of a tundrawookie, gnargoyle, etc... I just don't think that I've run into anyone that fits these descriptions.


I think those defs probably shift as necessary to cover the current situation. Just make sure you can use them in a sentence and you're golden


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

Donutz said:


> I think those defs probably shift as necessary to cover the current situation. Just make sure you can use them in a sentence and you're golden


Done and done!


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

HA! Thanks for the clarification. I can, with full confidence, say that I do not fit into any of these categories.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

What's up with the photo of John Belushi after an all you can snort bender?

Eh looks may fade unless you're like Todd Richards. I aspire to be Todd Richards.


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> What's up with the photo of John Belushi after an all you can snort bender?


Is it me, or does that pic of John Belushi look like a furry Rosie O'Donnell?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Way to ruin the joke rookie! Back to the introduction section with you.


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

Meh, just making sure I'm not crazy...


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm a fan of the cock slap in the eye then while they're blinded turn them into the human bowling ball thumb in the butt two in the pink.


I think that's the first sex move I've seen that would probably work well in a bar fight :laugh:


----------

